# Southeast, esp. FLORIDA



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

The woman who primarily operated German Shepherd Rescue of Central FL has abruptly and unexpectedly passed away. She had a lot of animals on her property which all need to be moved ASAP. I believe a decent amount of livestock/farm animals as well as dogs.

As far as I know all of GSRCF communications would have gone to the deceased so Facebook might be a better bet trying to reach out if you can help in any way.

If anyone local can help but can't get in touch with them, PM me, I'm friends with another local woman who is involved with the rescue and could send a message.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are moving any females between the ages of 1 and 4 to a Georgia Rescue, please let me know. I am looking for one with good temperment, friendly with people, kids, and other dogs.


----------

